# Woodelves tactics



## warrior-of-hope (Dec 20, 2006)

WHat are some good woodelves tactics for winning games. I was thinking that 100 archers would be pretty mean :twisted: but would like different models in my army so won't really do that......maybe. Are dryads good? i was thinking maybe 2/1 archers to dryads and so they can finish off any units that my archers have shot up first.


----------



## Imperial Dragon (Dec 22, 2007)

well using dyards as a counter unit is good, get erterial (i cant spell) guard and use there rank bonus with the dyards high number of good Str Att's

Treeman are good well thats what ive heard ive never used one.

either go dyards and/or treeman dont use treekin save those slots for wardancers and wild riders those to units will do damage when they get the charge.

when i think of more stuff i shall tell


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

shoot the shit out of enemy units with glade guard then use use units like eternal guard, wild riders, eagles and war dancers to finish them off oh and use a wizard with tree singing to move a forest around.


----------

